# TR/Swizzor.A...wie bekomme ich das Ding weg?



## tittli (21. April 2006)

Hallo
Ich hatte bisher immer den Panda Antivirus drauf, jetzt ist mir aber dort die Lizenz ausgelaufen und ich hatte Lust mal etwas neues zu versuchen...also hab ich mir AntiVir gezogen. Nun, läuft alles gut, aber er bringt mir immer die Meldung, im Verzeichnus soundso sei der Trojaner TR/Swizzor.A gefunden worden...ich hab mal die Virusinformationen angehängt, die mir AntiVir herausgibt. Den Prozess iexplorer.exe hatte ich schon länger drin (fand ich schon etwas komisch, dass ein iexplorer.exe-Prozess da war, obwohl ich im Firefox surfe...), der Trojaner ist also auch schon länger auf dem PC. Naja auf jeden Fall sind in den Vireninformationen auch 2 Registry-Einträge drin, die der Trojaner anscheinend macht. Na gut, dachte ich mir, gehen wir in die Registry und suchen nach den beiden Einträgen. Zu meiner grossen Überaschung: keine der Beiden wurden gefunden... 

kann mir also jemand sagen, wie ich das Ding von meinem Laptop runterkriege? Danke sehr!
gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. April 2006)

Schau mal ob Dir SVV oder Rootkit Revealer helfen koennen.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den Prozess iexplorer.exe hatte ich schon länger drin (fand ich schon etwas komisch, dass ein iexplorer.exe-Prozess da war, obwohl ich im Firefox surfe...)


Der Internet Explorer nennt sich iexplore.exe und nicht iexplore*r*.exe.
Wenn bei Dir also tatsächlich die iexplore*r*.exe im Task-Manager steht, würde ich erstmal im abgesichertem Modus booten und gucken ob AntiVir die Datei löschen kann.
Auch würde ich mal Ad-Aware SE Personal drüber laufen lassen.

Andernfalls versuche mal die Datei per Hand zu löschen (auch im abgesichertem Modus).
Aber nicht die iexplore.exe (Internet Explorer) oder explorer.exe (Windows Explorer) erwischen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## tittli (24. April 2006)

Hallo
Hmm...meinst du das nicht umgekehrt?...der Trojaner iniziert den Prozess iexplore.exe...(steht im Fehlerprotokoll)...Ad-Aware habe ich drübergelassen, hat nichts gebracht. Abgesichertes Modus muss ich mal versuchen.
danke für die Hilfe!
gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (24. April 2006)

Nein, meine ich nicht umgekehrt.
Ich sitze ja nicht bei Dir am Laptop, daher kann ich ja auch nicht sehen was Du liest/siehst. 
Du hast 2 mal iexplore*r*.exe geschrieben, vieleicht hast Du Dich ja auch nur verschrieben.
Daher auch meine Anmerkung:


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn bei Dir also tatsächlich die iexplore*r*.exe im Task-Manager steht.....


Denn wenn Du mal iexplore*r*.exe bei Google eingibst, siehst Du was ich meine. 

Ich würde auch mehrere Virenscanner einsetzen, z.b. gibt es auch noch den BitDefender Free Edition v7.
Allerdings solltest Du nicht mehrere Virenscanner im Hintergrundmodus laufen lassen.

Ansonsten könnte evtl. auch dieser Beitrag für Dich interessant sein.


----------

